# Campsites near Windsor Town



## 88929 (May 10, 2005)

Hi there folks,

I am looking for a campsite as close to the town of Windsor, Berkshire as possible. My wife has never been there and we are looking to spend a week in September this year. I have looked at all the parks registered on the site, but am not sure which is the closest. Any suggestions welcome as I don't know the area that well myself.

"Take care out there"


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

have you got links to the sites. I know the area very well - I go to Slough every weekend.

Dave

656


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi there welshman

How about the CCC site at Chertsey - only a few miles away, open all year


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Try www.higgsgroup.co.uk/hurley/ it is a 20 min drive to Windsor. Opens March 1. Very nice site


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

*Chertsey*

Stayed at Chertsey (CCC) when we went to see the Castle, it is a good 10 to 12 miles away. Really good Chinese Take Away around the corner (restaurant standard food). Plus a posh pub on the bridge over Thames immediately adjacent to the site. Site remarkably quiet, except for the wild parakeets!

Windsor has a park and ride scheme with drop-off and pick-up point at Legoland (don't have to go to Legoland to use it) immediately on right as you turn-off into the Legoland park. See website:

http://www.windsor.gov.uk/transport/park_and_ride.htm

Worth considering as we parked in the public car park just down the hill from the Castle and got a ticket. Why, for not parking in a marked bay. I specifically parked to one-side so as to not create an obstruction. At least it made some Jobsworth's day.

Suffice to say I have already signed the petition. :roll: :roll:

Glacier


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If it does not have to be September, the Caravan Club are holding a 6 night "Event" in Windsor Great Park in mid August. You cannot get much closer than that. Othewise,there is the CC site Wyatts Covert at Denham and as has been pointed out the C&CC at Chertsey

peedee


----------



## 90235 (May 1, 2005)

Amerden Caravan and Camping Park at Dorney Reach is next to the Thames. You can walk along Thames Path to Winsdor (4 or 5 miles I think). Lovely little site but it's also very near M4 so a fair bit of trafic noise. Open April 1st to October 31st. Doesn't seem to have a website. Tel: 01628 627461

Bob


----------



## 88929 (May 10, 2005)

Hi there 656,

The sites I looked at were the ones on this site. I have now read all the posts and have printed out all the details relating to three of them. If you know of anywhere closer than five miles, I would be very interested in knowing. We should be able to find something to our liking. As usual this site is a mind of information, thanks.

"Take care out there "


----------



## 93716 (May 1, 2005)

BobD said:


> Amerden Caravan and Camping Park at Dorney Reach is next to the Thames. You can walk along Thames Path to Winsdor (4 or 5 miles I think). Lovely little site but it's also very near M4 so a fair bit of trafic noise. Open April 1st to October 31st. Doesn't seem to have a website. Tel: 01628 627461
> 
> Bob


i have stayed on this site and can reccomend it highly, excellent facilities and a great family that run it

it is at the side of the M4 but after a while you dont notice its there

10 min drive into Windsor, 5 min drive into Slough, 10 min drive to a wonderful model village the kids would love, 15 min drive to Legoland


----------

